# The Instinctual Variant Test



## dchaox

lilacleia16 said:


> So I'm 100% Sexual as my instinctual variant.
> 
> Sexual types are the “intimacy *junkies*” of the Instinctual types, often neglecting pressing obligations or even basic “maintenance” if they are swept up in someone or something that has captivated them. This gives a wide-ranging, exploratory approach to life, but also a lack of focus on one's own priorities.


100% sexual😮


----------



## lilacleia16

dchaox said:


> 100% sexual😮


It doesnt mean sex i am waiting for that until i am engaged.


----------



## Schizoid

*47%Sexual (sx)*
Your dominant instinctual variant is likely sexual. The sx instinct searches for intimacy, and is focused on intense connections. An sx-dominant fears incompleteness, loss of connection, or lack of desirability. They may be intense, playful, or impulsive. They feel that they need a strong bond or "other half" in order to get along in life. The sx instinct should not be confused with the physical act of sex or sexual desire itself.*40%Social (so)*
Your dominant instinctual variant is likely social. The so instinct searches for community and belonging in the greater world. An so-dominant fears loneliness, alienation, or inferiority. They may be personable, cooperative, or superficial. They feel that they need a sense of belonging in order to get along in life.*13%Self-preservation (sp)*
Your dominant instinctual variant is likely self-preservation. The sp instinct searches for survival, and is focused on itself and its world. An sp-dominant person fears not surviving, and may be fearful of poverty, annihilation, or mortality. They're usually grounded, serious, and stable. They may feel that they must make it on their own in order to survive.


----------



## Sparky

This is very similar to the Career Temperament, or the work environment the person prefers:

Team-oriented People are the "Social" type
Audience-oriented People are the "Sexual" type
One-on-One or Independence-oriented People are the "Self-preservation" type









MBTI+ Career Temperament: Service-oriented...


People have different ways of finding fulfillment, and specific preferences and needs for what feels fulfilling. While the characteristics are similar in that they all pertain to someone's love language, like affirmation, service, or gifting, they can be defined as being service-oriented...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------

